# Dedicated FreeBSD operating system for Server only?



## Spartrekus (Feb 21, 2019)

Hello,

It is interesting that FreeBSD evolves a way which is similar to other Unix-like systems.

One fact is that the range of possibilities for an operating system is so large, that one applications can work onto a console, over a terminal, on X11, on Wayland,... It is quite complex.

The problem with mixing ports and base together can create an operating system, that has many "extras" that can come up in the system (libraries, binaries, services,...).  

Let's discuss about it, if you have similar interests.

Thank  you and welcome for an enjoyable idea exchange and talk !


----------



## shkhln (Feb 21, 2019)

I think I'm pretty comfortable with stating that I don't understand a single word there.


----------



## hitest (Feb 24, 2019)

The title of your post is understandable.  FreeBSD is an excellent operating system for servers.  No question about that.  The body of your post is a bit difficult to decipher.  I suggest that you clarify what you would like to talk about.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 25, 2019)

I thought that's the way it already was. It doesn't come with anything but the base system and a terminal. 

The rest is on the user. Nobody makes anyone install the Wayland Windigo or X from Outer Space.


----------



## olli@ (Feb 25, 2019)

That's the nice thing about FreeBSD … It's not “servers only”. You can do with it whatever you want. It's running on my headless mp3 player (small embedded SBC that boots from a 48 MB CF card, no monitor attached) as well as on my X11 desktop workstation with curved UWQHD monitor. And of course it's running on a bunch of servers that I have, both at home and at hosting companies.

FreeBSD is like a powerful motor. You can build a Ferrari around it as well as a bulldozer or a camper van, or even a speedboat or a plane. It's up to you.

There's just one thing that should be clear. FreeBSD is not as easy to install and use as operating systems like Windows or MacOS. The learning curve is a little more difficult. That's why FreeBSD is often described as “for experts, enthusiasts and hobbyists”, or similiar. However, there are “distributions” based on FreeBSD that are targeted at desktops users, with graphical installers and setup utilities – if you want.


----------



## fryshke (Feb 27, 2019)

You want lean server os? https://alpinelinux.org/ has super small base install.


----------



## Crivens (Feb 27, 2019)

fryshke  could it be you took a wrong turn on your way to a forum to post in?


----------

